# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  بعثرت طفله روآيتي ؛؛ جديدي

## أموله

*بعثرت طفله* 

*_________*

*طبعـآ روآيه جديده وأولى لي*

*،،، ح ـآولت اخذ بعض الابدآع من اموره*

*,, وسويت روآيه نشآلله تعجبكم وتروق لكم* 


*اعرفكم على الشخصيـآت*

*عـآئلة حنين بطلة القصه* 

*ابو حنين* 



*ام حنين* 

*جـآبت ولدين وآحد  مـآت من اول ولآدته* 

*الثـآني مـآت وعمره 25 معرس بس مـآجـآب اولاد ومـآت بحـآدث سيـآره*

*حنين بطلة قصتي الطفله الشقيه عمرهـآ 6* 

*وفآء الاخت الكبره دآيمـآ شـآيفه ح ـآلهـآ ونحيسسسه عمرهـآ 20*


*جود 11 سنه اخت حنين تحبهـآ حنين الروح بالروح* 

*ضحى - سهى* 

*توآئم حلوووين اعمـآرهم 4 سنوآت*

*_____________________*

*الجيرآن*

*ام علي ابو علي* 

*علي عمره تقريبـآ زيي حنين* 

*______________________*

*خيلانهـآ*

*مـآجد مو متزوج عمره 21 يحب حنين ومدلعنهـآ تدليع* 

*بـآقر*

*متزوج عمره 27 سوآق طـآئره عقيم ،، مـآعنده اولاد*

*صفـآء*

*خـآلتهـآ \ لسـآ تدرس ثـآني ثـآنوي* 

*___________________________*

*اعمـآمهـآ* 

*صـآلح عنده ولد وبنت بتول - محمد* 

*عمتهـآ* 

*يـآسمين عندهـآ 5 بنات* 

*وولديـــن* 

*________________________*

*خويـآتهـآ* 

*هند صديقتهـآ العزيزه* 

*الروح بالروح          * 

*سلوى - جمـآنه* 

*صديقتهـآ في الدرآسه*

*......*

*انتظروني جـآيه بالجزء الاول*

----------


## أموله

السـآعه 10 الصبح يوم الخميسبسم الله الرحمن الرحيمبيت حنين صخى تفتح حنين عيونها الحلوين تقوم من السريروتنزل ام حنين كانت تطبخ دخلت حنين المطبخ بهدوء فمـآسمعت امهـآحنين بهمس امـآآآآه يوعــآآآآنه 
الام ذيكـ الحزهـ طــفرت للطوف وصـآرخت بحنين \ روعتــيني يعلش مـآدري وش اقول 
حنين على اسمهـآ حنونه تقربت من امهـآ ركبت على الكرسي وتبوآسهـآ \ سـآمحيني 
الام\ اي عفيـآ على الشـآطره حنين ،، سـآمحتش
حنين ببرآئه تطل على القدر الي كـآن مفتوح وتقول الله يمي يمي ربيـآن وجت بتآخذ ربيـآن احترق صبعهـآ آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآآآآآآه تهى تهى ام حنين \ تستـآهلي مـآحد قآلك حشري صبعش 
حنين \ يعني حق ويه مايبغوني معـآهم !!
ام حنين \ ههههههههه اقولش انزلي بس عن الكرسي وروحي طـآلعي تلفزيون ابرك لش
في الظهر بعد الغذآءكـآن عندهم عرس خوية ام حنين الروح بالروح فبتروح لهـآ ام حنين \ حنــــــــين روحي سبحي بآخذش ويآي بيت الجيرآن بـآروح اتحنى عند ام علاو وبـآحنيش زعقي على اختش جود ووفـآء
وفـآء \ ويع اني من اللحين مـآبغى 
ام حنين \توفري 
ضحى \ امـآآآه بـآللوح مـعـآش هاه 
ام حنين\ اي اي وين اختش سهووه 
ضحى \ مـآدلي ؟!
ام حنين \يؤ يؤ هـآذي ماتتغوا الى اتصير مصيبه 
ام حنين \ سهــــــــــــــــــــــــــى سهـــــــــــــــــــــــى 
سهى بخوف \ هـآه ومتخبيه ورآ بـآب غرفة الام
ام حنين \ طلعي وش فيش منخشه ؟!
سهى \ اطلع لاكن مـآتدقيني 
ام حنين \ !!! زين طلعي 
طلعت سهى من طلعت وفــآء\ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حنين وآلآم \\وش مسويه بحـآلش !!!!!!!!!!!!!
سهى كـآنت مبهدله وخدودهـآ فيهـآ روج وعيونهـآ مليـآنه ضلالام حنين \ وحــــــــريقه مكيـآج عرسسسسي
وتروح تركض الغرفه مـآتشوف الا الروج مقشح والضلال منتفام حنين \\ وويعه تويعش يـآسهيوووه 
ابو حنين مأيحب يسمع ام حنين تسب لو يشوفهـآ تطقفمحذرنهـآ لاتطق احد وتهدي بـآلهـآ وخصوصآ حنين واتوأم جود كـآنت طـآلعه من الحمـآم \ هيييييييييييي !! وش مسويين بالمكيـآج شي !!
ام حنين وهي تنظف \سكتي عني لاتقهريني وتبطي مرآرتي 
حنين جت تركض لأمهـآ بتقول لهـآ اطسلت جـآرتنـآ تقول لاتتأخرو وتزحلق بالمكـآيج وتطفر قوطية المكيآج وتطيح ويتنتف كله ام حنين \ وويعـــــــــــــــــــــه
حنين قـآمت من الطيحه وكـآنت مـآتعورت قـآلت : امـآآآه جـآرتنـآ اطسلت تقول لاتتأخرووو
ام حنين \ وفــــــــــآء تتعـــآلي مدآم مـآبتروحي تتحني شيلي المكيـآج ونظفي
وفـآء \ افففففف زين 
تسبحو ورآحو للجيرآنام حنين \ يـآلله تعـآلي حنين انتي اول ووحده تتحني 
حنتهـآ وحنين سـآكته ولاهيه بالزخره ولمـآ خلصت مـآسمعووو الا حنين تقول \ آآآآآح يحححررررررر ..وتتعفرت زي القطوه
ام حنين \تحملي ..
بعد ربع سـآعه نشف جـآ علي ولد ام علي زعق على حنين تعـآآآلي العبي ويـآي سونني 
حنين \ فيني حنـآ ؛؛
ام حنين \ نشف نشف روحي ويـآه فكينـآ من هدرتش نفتك شوي 
حنين قـ،آمت ورآحت تلعب ايـآه سونيعلآو كـآن مـآهر فاللعب وولآ احد يغلبه حنين قـآمت تلعب وهي مـآتدري وش السـآلفهتعصعص مثلث مربع دآئره اكسكـآنو يلعبو تكن وهي تعصعص وهو مو قأإدر عليهـآعلووه \ آآه آآه ويعه يعوررر
حنين \ هههههههههههه
علي منقهر مو قـآدر عليهـآ ولمـآ جـآ بيحملهـآ وبيطقهـآ فجأهتششششششنالسـآعه 10 الصبح يوم الخميسبسم الله الرحمن الرحيمبيت حنين صخى تفتح حنين عيونها الحلوين تقوم من السريروتنزل ام حنين كانت تطبخ دخلت حنين المطبخ بهدوء فمـآسمعت امهـآحنين بهمس امـآآآآه يوعــآآآآنه 
الام ذيكـ الحزهـ طــفرت للطوف وصـآرخت بحنين \ روعتــيني يعلش مـآدري وش اقول 
حنين على اسمهـآ حنونه تقربت من امهـآ ركبت على الكرسي وتبوآسهـآ \ سـآمحيني 
الام\ اي عفيـآ على الشـآطره حنين ،، سـآمحتش
حنين ببرآئه تطل على القدر الي كـآن مفتوح وتقول الله يمي يمي ربيـآن وجت بتآخذ ربيـآن احترق صبعهـآ آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآآآآآآه تهى تهى ام حنين \ تستـآهلي مـآحد قآلك حشري صبعش 
حنين \ يعني حق ويه مايبغوني معـآهم !!
ام حنين \ ههههههههه اقولش انزلي بس عن الكرسي وروحي طـآلعي تلفزيون ابرك لش
في الظهر بعد الغذآءكـآن عندهم عرس خوية ام حنين الروح بالروح فبتروح لهـآ ام حنين \ حنــــــــين روحي سبحي بآخذش ويآي بيت الجيرآن بـآروح اتحنى عند ام علاو وبـآحنيش زعقي على اختش جود ووفـآء
وفـآء \ ويع اني من اللحين مـآبغى 
ام حنين \توفري 
ضحى \ امـآآآه بـآللوح مـعـآش هاه 
ام حنين\ اي اي وين اختش سهووه 
ضحى \ مـآدلي ؟!
ام حنين \يؤ يؤ هـآذي ماتتغوا الى اتصير مصيبه 
ام حنين \ سهــــــــــــــــــــــــــى سهـــــــــــــــــــــــى 
سهى بخوف \ هـآه ومتخبيه ورآ بـآب غرفة الام
ام حنين \ طلعي وش فيش منخشه ؟!
سهى \ اطلع لاكن مـآتدقيني 
ام حنين \ !!! زين طلعي 
طلعت سهى من طلعت وفــآء\ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حنين وآلآم \\وش مسويه بحـآلش !!!!!!!!!!!!!
سهى كـآنت مبهدله وخدودهـآ فيهـآ روج وعيونهـآ مليـآنه ضلالام حنين \ وحــــــــريقه مكيـآج عرسسسسي
وتروح تركض الغرفه مـآتشوف الا الروج مقشح والضلال منتفام حنين \\ وويعه تويعش يـآسهيوووه 
ابو حنين مأيحب يسمع ام حنين تسب لو يشوفهـآ تطقفمحذرنهـآ لاتطق احد وتهدي بـآلهـآ وخصوصآ حنين واتوأم جود كـآنت طـآلعه من الحمـآم \ هيييييييييييي !! وش مسويين بالمكيـآج شي !!
ام حنين وهي تنظف \سكتي عني لاتقهريني وتبطي مرآرتي 
حنين جت تركض لأمهـآ بتقول لهـآ اطسلت جـآرتنـآ تقول لاتتأخرو وتزحلق بالمكـآيج وتطفر قوطية المكيآج وتطيح ويتنتف كله ام حنين \ وويعـــــــــــــــــــــه
حنين قـآمت من الطيحه وكـآنت مـآتعورت قـآلت : امـآآآه جـآرتنـآ اطسلت تقول لاتتأخرووو
ام حنين \ وفــــــــــآء تتعـــآلي مدآم مـآبتروحي تتحني شيلي المكيـآج ونظفي
وفـآء \ افففففف زين 
تسبحو ورآحو للجيرآنام حنين \ يـآلله تعـآلي حنين انتي اول ووحده تتحني 
حنتهـآ وحنين سـآكته ولاهيه بالزخره ولمـآ خلصت مـآسمعووو الا حنين تقول \ آآآآآح يحححررررررر ..وتتعفرت زي القطوه
ام حنين \تحملي ..
بعد ربع سـآعه نشف جـآ علي ولد ام علي زعق على حنين تعـآآآلي العبي ويـآي سونني 
حنين \ فيني حنـآ ؛؛
ام حنين \ نشف نشف روحي ويـآه فكينـآ من هدرتش نفتك شوي 
حنين قـ،آمت ورآحت تلعب ايـآه سونيعلآو كـآن مـآهر فاللعب وولآ احد يغلبه حنين قـآمت تلعب وهي مـآتدري وش السـآلفهتعصعص مثلث مربع دآئره اكسكـآنو يلعبو تكن وهي تعصعص وهو مو قأإدر عليهـآعلووه \ آآه آآه ويعه يعوررر
حنين \ هههههههههههه
علي منقهر مو قـآدر عليهـآ ولمـآ جـآ بيحملهـآ وبيطقهـآ فجأهتششششششن

----------


## أموله

يؤؤؤ حطيته مرتين اعذروني هع !!

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووو على البااارت مررررررة حلوووووو
                  وانشااء الله اكوون من المتابعين...~
                                    تحياتي..
                                        مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلمووووو عالبارت الحلو
الرواااااية شكلها حلو

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووا أموله

من الباااااارت الاول عجبتي

و ان شاء الله أكون من المتابعييييين

يعطيييييك العااااااافية

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*وآآآآآآآو آموووله ..!! مو مصدقه..!  آبدعتي بصرآآآآآآآحه وبقوووه .. فديييت المبدعين آأنـآآ* 
*مآشـآآء الله عليك .. لآحد يحسد آمولتي صلو على محمد وآل محمد * 
*حركآآآآآت واللهي يآفديت حنيني آنآ << حبتهآآآ يلبآآ رووحهآ الحلوه..* 
*آن شآء الله آكوون من المتآبعييين ولآتطوولين علينآ حمسستيني بقووه..* 
*يعطييك ربي الف عآآفيه ع المجهوود حبيبتي* 
*مووفقه وعسسـآآك سآلمه من كل شر..!* 
*سي يـآآ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*حمآس يابطه شكل الروآيه قميله مآشاء الله عن الحسد  ..* 
*ههههه مع إني قايله مابتابع روايات لآزم اصيح ايا كل روايه  ،، آمول لآتصيحينآ وآجد عشآن اتابعهآ،،* 
*تسلمي يآقميله ..* 
*وإن شآء الله متآبعه  ،،* 
*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه ،،* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## أموله

:embarrest:  :embarrest: 

مجنونه وحلوهـ 

تسلمي غلـآ وأتمنى انهـآ عجبتك

احلى ماخلق ربي وانتي الاحلى اكيد يسلمك ربي ع المرور

ليلاس 

تسلمي وآلله هـآذآ من ذوقكـ


عـشوقه 

>’< آحرجتيني مو لهـدرجه ^_^ 

تسلمي وآلله قلببووو 

ملـآمح 

حيـآكـ وآلله اتشرف بوجودك هنـآ 

تسلمين

----------


## أموله

*مـآمدآه بينتقم منهـآ خلص وقت اللعبه وطبعـآ فآزت حنين* 
*علي \ افففففف غش غش خنـآ نعيد دور ثآني >> تعرفو حركـآت الصبيآن*
*ام حنين تنـآديهـآ \ حنـــيـــن حنـــيــن يلـآ بنروح* 
*حنين بحلســت على علي وطلعت* 
*__________________________*
*وفي بيت ابو بآقر* 
*طبعـآ مـآتت ام ام حنين وابو ام حنين* 
*اول شي مـآت الابو ،، وبعدين الام مرضت ومـآتت*

*__*
*مـآجد كان قآعد بالصاله مع صفآء*
*صفـآء \ مـآآجدوه*
*مـآجد \ خيــر* 
*صفـآء \ وش رآيك نغير جو يوم الخميس ونروح بركه ؟*
*مـآجد \ مممم آنـآ مـآعندي مشكله بعدين اكلم اخوش بـآقر وأشوف وانتي كلمي اختش وولآدهـآ* 
*صفـآء\ ^__^ زيييين ونـآآآآسه* 
*____*
*ام حنين منسدحه على مخده ووفـآء تحط لهـآ مكيآج* 
*جود \ اني بعد ابغى مكـيآج هـآ ..* 
*وفـآء بكل شرآهيه \ ضفي وجهش ماني فآضيه لك خلي امي تسوي لك* 
*جود وبكل قهر تبحلس على وفـآء وتقول \ اصلا انا كنت اعني ماما انتي وش دخلش*
*وفـآء نحرجت \ ضفي وجهش*

*حنين والتوأم كـآنو نايمين* 
*ام حنين تقعد فيهم التوأم قآمو بس حنين ضلت نـآيمه* 
*ام حنين \ بتقومي لا ترآ بحط لهم مكياج وانتي لا* 
*حنين سمعت طـآري المكيآج فزت* 
*وفي السـآعه 8* 
*لبسو وخلصو*
*حنين \ يلـآ حطي لي مكيآج ترآ مـآنسيت | وترفع فحوآجبهـآ وتنزل*
*ام حنين \ ههههه نشـآلله تعـآلي | وحطت لهـآ مكيآج*
*وصـآرت ملاكـ مو حنين هع* 
*ام حنين \ ويلي يعلي بالغه بش*
*حنين \ وبولادي يالله << ضبعه* 
*ام حنين فيهـآ الدمعه قـآمت تضحك* 
*ام حنين انتبهت للسـآعه صـآرت 9:00*
*يـلآآآآآآآآآ خلصووووو بيجي خالكم مـآجد يودينـآآآآ*

*حنين \ الله الله خـآلي هو الي بيودينـآ ونـآسه* 
*لبسو وجـآهم ركبو خوآت حنين كلهم ورآ مـآعدآ ضحى وحنين قدآم مع الام* 
*وفـآء\ خـآلووو استنى امي بتطفي اليتات وتقفل البـآب* 
*مـآجد يطلع بحنين ويتعمد يحرجهـآ ويقول \ الله الله وش هالجمـآل وش هالحلاوهـ* 
*حنين \ *_* ماتت حيآ* 
*مـآجد \ حنين تعـآلي بقولش شي بذونش*
*حنين تقربت موآآح بأسهـآ خالهـآ* 
*حنين \ *_* استحي* 
*مـآجد \ هههههههههههههه اموت على الي يستحو*
*ركبت ام حنين السيآره* 
*وفي الصـآله* 
*الى الملتقى*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووو على الجزء الرووعة...~
بأنتظار الجزء الجااي

----------


## أموله

مـآبنزل اليوم جزء زعلتــوني "

----------


## باقة ورد

يسلمو ننتظر التكمله بس موتطولي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*يآعمري آموله من إلآ زعل القميله  ،،* 
*بعدين يآقميله إحنآ متحمسين للروآيه تقومي مآتحطي الجزء مآهذآ الكلآم يآفتآه  ..* 
*ننتظر التكمله  ..* 
*هههه شخصية مآجد شكله مربووش حمآس  ،،* 
*كملي بكره ننتظر ترى جد  ..* 
*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر التكملة غاليتي بكل شووووووق

لا تطولي عليناااااااا

ما ننحرم من ابدااااااااعااااااااااتك

----------


## أموله

ههههههه خفت على روحي وبنزل البآرت الجديد عشوق في المسن بآقي شوي وتطقني
تقول شهر ريحتتتي
في الصآله ..
كانت الصآله فخممه وام حنين كانت تحاتي حنين والتوأم لايكسرو شي ،،
طبعـآ بعد السلام وآلهدره ،، 
جت بتدخل العروس قآمو اهل العروس يفلتو ريآلآت وشكولاته حنين لفتت انتبهـهـآ ريآل مـآحد اخذه على ثوب العروس
قامت ورآحت اخذته بالغلط دآست على طرحت العروس فدآست عليهآـآ بآلغلط العروس مشت مانتبهبت ،، 
قبعت شوي طرحتهـآ جت اخت العروس تركض وقآمت تصرخ بحنين
طبعـآ حنين انسآنه حسآسه اخذتهـآ صيحه وقآلت / اني ..... >> النقآط شهقاتها وهي تصيح / اني ... باخذ الريآل ومادري ... انه دست عليهـآ تعلبش نعالي فطرحتها .............. انتون ماتحببوو..ني ..........."
ام حنين كانت برآ تكلم مآجد يجي يرجعهم وخوآت حنين لآهيين يسولوفو مع بنات معهم بالدراسه
حنين فلتت الريآل على الكوشه ونزلت تركض طلعت برآ شآفت امهـآ ارتمت بحضنهـآ
ام حنين | يؤؤؤؤ وش فيش ياغناتي مندآ طـآقنش
حنين والكحل سآيل من الدموع | .......... العروو....سسسس...ه تهئ
ام حنين | !!! وشو العروووسه ؟!
حنين | اخت العروو....سه لأني دست على طر..حححتهـآآ
ام حنين كسرت بخـآطرهـآ بتهـآ | خلاص خلاص ولايهمش ياغناتي خلاص
جـآ خـآلهم مـآجد
مـآجد لآحض كحلت حنين السآيله
مـآجد | يؤؤؤ من طـآقك يآقلبي
ام حنين تغير السآلفه | مـآحد اني مغسله وجها مسوآ غفت
حنين ببقهر | لآآآآ لآآآ مـآعليك خالي هاذا مسوآ اخت العروووسه صرخت علي
مآجد / افآآآآ لويش
حنين قآلت لخآلهـآ السآلفه وأم حنين معصبه عليهـآ فشلت اخت العروس قدآم ماجد
مـآجد | افآآآآآآ لو انا مره دخلت ودست ببطنهـآ
حنين | هههههههه لا عيب
مـآجد | آي خليك كذآ تضحكي ،، الا وش باقولك يوم الخميس الجآآي بنروح بركه
ام حنين | على خير نشالله
وصلووو البيت وكان ظلمه وهدوء
مـآسمعو الا حس ابو حنين بآلصآله | صبآح الخير شـآن لا ييتو
ام حنين | بســـم الله الـــــــــــــــــرحمن الرحيم
ابو حنين | خير شآيفه يني
ام حنين حقرته ،، ورآحت سبحت حنين والتوأم
___
وفي اول يوم لحنين في المدرسه 

ام حنين | حنييييييين تعـآلي اكلي هالصآموله قبل لاتروحي
حنين وهي مره مستآنسسه | انزين امـآآآآه متى بيجيب البآص
ام حنين | اللحين اللحين
حنين اكلت وخلصت
طوووووووط ططوووووط
حنين تركض لأمهـآ وتبوسهـآ وتطلع
وفي البآص كـآن في بنيه قآعده مـر وجهـآ على حنين
البنت | حنيييييييييييييين
حنين تقول فنفسهـآ وش عرفهـآ بأسمي
البنت | تعـآلي قعدي تحتي
يآ’ترى من هالبنت
ارآكم قريبآ
--------------------------

----------


## my angel

السلاام عليكم ..
ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
 الروايه مرره حليوه وممتعه ..
وبالنسبه لسنش ترى اعتبره انجاز وتقدم 
وااصلي وان شاء الله نشوفش كاتبه ^^
لاتتأخري بالأجزاء علينا ..
تحيتي ..ْ}

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*جزء قميل بس قصير عفر لو آني بسرعه قريته !! :D*

*وزين تسويي فيش عشوووق والله آحنآ ننتظر وآنتين مآكتبتي لينآ شي :p*

*آمم نجي للشسمه  آمم لو آني مكآن العروش آكيد باعصب لأن مهمآ كآن يعني المفروض تنتبه حتى لو* 

*هي صحيح مو قصدهآ إنو الخربوطه إلآ صآرت بس بعد* 

*ثآنكس آمووله وننتظر الجزء القديد ،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه :)*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هـآآآيوو,, 
آييييييي وآخيييييراً شررفتينـآآ ميموو .. والله لو مآقلت لك كآن نمنآ معك 

آي وهآلبـآآرت رهيييييييييب آملوو هـ ع ,, وشسمه لو آنآ مكآن العروس بآلعكس مآبسوي لحنيني شي لأنهآ مآكآنت قآصده وعلييـآآ عليهأآآ << تأثرت عشـآن حنينهآ بس ههههه 

آآآآآآآه نفسسي آكفخ آخت العرووس طيحت دمعـه من حنين << تموت في هآلحنين ! 

يعطيك ربي آلف عآفيه لكن البـآرت صغنونو المره الجآيه نبيه دبل الدبل << طمع ..~ 
موفقه ميموو وعسـآك ع القوووه 
يآآآلأنتظـآآآآر لآتطوليــــن يآحلووه ولآ بتحصلي لك قصف مني هــ ع 
سي يـآآ ,, !

----------


## أموله

هههههههآي

تسلمووون جميع ع المرور

شسسمه انتظروني بعد العيد 

آي عييدكم مبآرك > صبآحك خير

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر الجزء القااادم أموووله

لا تتأخري علينا

----------


## مضراوي

والله رووعه الاجزاء 
وروايه روعه  خيتو اموله ..~
تسلمين بانتظار البارت القاادم
..<~

----------


## أموله

ج ـآري التنزيل

----------


## أموله

الحلقه 4


 :bigsmile: 

عسسى مـآتآخرت ،، 

خخخخخ بسسس هالمره انا كتبت بكير وم ـآتأخرت فأبغى الردوود بكير > لآيكثر  :amuse: 

هع آييي  نسيت >> كف

ترآ لاتعصبو علي اتعب مـآقدر انزل اجزآء طويله  :wink: 


المهم > نبدآأ ؟

رآحت حنين جلست تحت البنت 

وآلتسآؤلآت فييييهـآ ؟!! 

البنت | يـآآنحسوه ماعرفتيني 

حنين مررر عليهـآ الوجه بسسس ويييين ,,,.!؟ 

حنين | لآ 

البنت | آني بآسوي حركه وبتعررفين 

غمزة البنت وبحلست ،، 


حنين رجعت لهـآ الذكريآت لبنت جيرآنهم القديمييين هند وكانو كله يسووو هالحركه 

حنين | هنوووووووووووووووودتي | 

حضنتهـآ بقوووهـ 

حنين | اشتقت لك مرره يآنحسوووووه

هند | آني اكثر

مـآمدآهم بيسولفو الا وصلو المدرسه

حنين وهند وهم نـآزلين 

حنين | يآربي يآحبيبي نشآلله اني ويآششش بالصف

ويــــــآلآ الحظ الجميل مع بعض لاكن هند ورآ حنين 

دخلت المعلمه الصف

المعلمه | السلام عليكم حبآيبي

الجمميع ,,,, وعليكم السلاآم ورحمة الله وبركـآته 

جلست المعلمه تتعرف على البنـآت 

وصلت لعند هند

هند فززت وكتفت ايدهـآ وبحركه سريعه

هنند محمد ال ..... 

اما حنين عكسسسهـآ

قآمت وبدله 

آسمي ... حنين ... بآقر .... ال .....   .....


الابله حبت هالبنتين ودخلو قلبهـآ 

وفي الفسحه

مممم آنـآ جبت ورق عنب  تعـآلي اكلي وياي

ممممم نشآلله ،، 

وهاااكذآ مر اليوم ،،،،،

وفي الرجعه بالباص

هند كـآنت تعرف رقم بيتهم عطته هند 

حنين | الله احييييييييين في العصر بطسسل

وصل الباص بيت حنين 

حنين تركض | يلا باااااااااااااااااااااااااي موآح 

هند | ههههههههه باي

ام حنين كانت جالسه بالصاله تشآهد تلفزيون 

فجأه انصفع الباب ودخلت ام الكشيييش حنين 

وتصررررررررررررررخ 

آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــآه شفت هند بنــــــــــــــت جـآآآرنـآ القديم محمد ،،

ام حنين | ههههه النـآس يسلموووو اول وبعدين وش هالكشه غربلش الآلآه 

حنين | خلششش من كشتي اقوووووووووووووولش شفت هننننننننننند ^___________^

ام حنين  | صدق ّ! ونـآسه عيد ويآش بالمدرسه وبالصف وبالباص ؟

حنين تهز برآسهـآ وهي متشققه آي 

دخلت جود | السسسلام 

حنين كانت عـآطيه جد ضهرهـآ فرت 

جود | بسسسم الله وش هالكشششه ،، 

حنين | هههههههههههههه

وبالعصر

حنين | اماااااااااه دقي لي على هند 

ام حنين | حركككـآآآت وعطتش رقم البيت بعد ييبيه اهووو بسولف وي فرآت امهـآ

وتطسل

فرآت ( ام هند ) | الوووو مرررحبا

ام حنين | هلا هلا حياش الله فروته 

فرآت عرفتها لانه مافي حد يسميها كذآ الا هي وبتها قالت لها عن انها شافت حنين 

فرآت | الله يحييش وحياش الله من زمااااااااااان مآشفتش 

ام حنين | آآييييييييي يبغى لينا نحدد موعد 

فرآت | اييي على خيرر 

ام حنين سمعت ابو حنين يصرخ آآآآآآآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 

ام حنين | اكلمش بعدين اختي

قامت تركض وهي خايفه خصوصصآ انه فيه مرض قلب 

ولا تدخل الغرفه الا هو 

يشآآهد مصآآرعه ومتأثر ومتفآآعل 

كل مـآنضرب وآحد بكس صرخ آآآآآآآآآه


دشت ام حنين  

ام حنين | بسسم الله الله يلعن بليسك اني قلت وش صآر له اللحين 

ابو حنين | لاتفآولي علي وآنـآ بخييير 

ام حنين | بآقولك ترآ بعد بكره بنروح بركه

ابو حنين | تيسسرووو وآلمطلوب

ام حنين | يعني مابتروح معنـآ ؟

ابو حنين | تعرفيني مـآحب هالاجتماعات 

ام حنين قآمت وطلعت وهي معصبه 

صرخت | حنننننننننننننننننننننننين 

حنين | نععععععععععععععععععععععععععم

ام حنين | نزلي شنطتش باذاكر لش

وذآركت ام حنين لحنين

وكـآنت ذكيه ماشالله بسرعه تجـآآوب 

وفجأأأه مـآآآسمعو الا صوت شدخخخه بالقوووووه 

!!! 

الى الملتقى

----------


## أموله

>?! ووووقسسسم ! 

جـزآءًآ لهلبرود مـآبنزل بكير > فييييييس معصب

----------


## قمر دنياي

الله الله 
امووووله عن جد  مره حلوووووه 
يلا لا تتاخري عااااااااااد بسرعه البارت الجديد

----------


## قمر دنياي

أمولوه 
وش فيك تراك طولتي واااااجد 
اني كذا بزعل ولاني راده عليك هااااا 
بتحطي ولا لا ؟؟
ترى كل يوم في الحصص اقوم افكر فيها 
يلا ريحيني وحطيها هههههههه

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموو على الجزء

----------


## أموله

هههههههههه

ماني شايفه مشجعين !.؟ 

يلـآ بكره انزل 

ولا تلتهي بالحصهه هههع

----------


## أموله

*مـآسمعووو الا صوت شدخه بقوهـ


ركبت ام حنين مع حنين وكان الصوت طالع من غرفة وفاء

دخلو ماشافو الا وفاء قالت \ آآي 

وكان السرير مكسسسر وهي تشدخت 


ام حنين جتها ضحكه | ههههههههههههه وش كسره ويلي عليش تعورتي

وفاء قامت وبكل غرور وهي ميته من الألم \ لآ لآ 

حنين \ هههههههههههههه شكلش يضحك 

وفاء بحمق \ نشبي حيوووانه 

حنين بحلست وطلعت 

في المدرسسه 

ابله رثعه معلمة الدين دخلت 

رثعه \ السـلـآم عليكم 

جميع | وعلييييكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

رثعه بنات يلا بسسرعه قومو روحو الحمام بعلمكم الوضوء


في الحمام 

الابله قامت بترشح وجهها

قامت رشحته باليدين 

حنين نتبهت \ ابببببببببببببله لاااااااا موكذا غلط غلط يترشحو بيد وحدهـ

كيف تعلمونااااااااااا غلط 

الابله \ والله هاذا المكتوب بالكتاب وبعدين لاتدخلي يزفته > شششريه الابله 

حنين بهمس لهند \ والله هي الزفته شوفي وجها اسوددد 

هند ماقدرت قامت تضحك \ هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الابله \ تأدبي وبلا هالسخافات 


رجججعت حنين البييت

امااااااااااااهـ امـآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهـ 
ام حنين \ نعععععععععم 

احين بكره بنروح بركه

ام حنين \ اييي


حنين \ ونااااااااااسه 



في صباح يوم الخميس


ام حنين \ يلا قومو  بنروح البركه


نشششالله 


وفي البركه 

دخلت حنين وكانو بنات عمتها ياسمين وكانو يغارو من حنين لأنه ماجد يدلعها

ماجد \ هلا هلا والله بالقموره 

حنين | ت ههه ...هه 

ماجد \ ماقدر على الي يستحو انا  


دخلت ام حنين البركه 

ام حنين \ ماشالله 

حنين \ اماااااااااااه ابغا اسبح

امها \ نشالله 

وطبت حنين وبنات عمتها 

ياسمين \ ام حنين يلا تعالي خنا نجهز الغذا

وراجت ام حنين 


بنات العم الـ 5

ششرايكم نفطس حنين بالماي 

اوكي


وبين ماحنين تلعب باالماي جو وراها بيفطسوها 

الا ام حنين دخلت 

حنين خذي ها الفوطه طلعي يكفيك لبعد الغذاء 

حنين \ نشالله 

رتحت ام حنين وتركت الفوطه على الكرسي

قامت حنين الا كل بنات عمتها يضحكو \ ههههههههههه شوفو يبين كل شي بجسمها

حنين نحرجت قامتتت ترككض وفي رجولها ماي


طلعت وكان الدرج صخر  حجر 

وتزحلق

وتصرخ 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه


ضحى قامت تصيح \  اماااااااااااااه  حنينننننن لحقي







الى الملتقى  

يلا هالمره طولت الجزء
*

----------


## قمر دنياي

يلا بنتظااااااار

----------


## ليلاس

*يعطييييك العااااافية حبيبتي.}*

*ننتظر البااااارت الجدييييد*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

_بالأنتظاااااار  خيتووو_ 
_لاتطولي علينا..~_

----------


## أموله

^_^// نشالله غد ـإأإ انزل

----------


## أموله

*_*// يمممكن تموووتت حنين > كفففف بتموتني عاشقوووهـ

----------


## قمر دنياي

يووووووووووووووووه 
بتموت !!!!!!
لالا مابتموت هه

----------


## أموله

طرااااااااخ تطيح حنين على ضحى الي تكسر بدنها وتطير الفوطه من على حنين 


حنين خلاص ماتت ... .. وماكانت لابسه شي تحت الفوطه .. .

ماجد شافها جاها وحضنها حنين طلعت صيحه من قلببب ... 

ماجد \ خلاص خلاص ... وهو حاضننها يمسح عليها

طلعت صاحبة الجريمه بنت عمها .. والنار ولعت فيها .. زياده .. 

وتقول بخفيف حنين \ تهئ تهئ ... اني كنت قممت ....... من ممم ن البركه ... وبين جسمي قامو يضحكو علي..اهئ

ماجد ..\ ياغناتي اسم الله عليش ,,        

ويصرخ ماجد ببنت اخوه .. \ دحقويه مسويه كذه هاااااااا ,,,

وبقهر طلعت الي بقلبها كله \  ماحبها اني سخييييييييييييفه ابغاها تموووت ,, اهئ اهئ ... لويه كل تحبها ولا تحبنا .. ماحبك


وتضرب ماجد على وجهه كف بالقوه وترووح تركض وهي تصيح 


حنين قامت من حضن خالها وحملت فطوتها وراحت مشت 

ماجد متوتره اعصابه مو داري وش سوا .. كسرت خاطره بنت اخوهـ !~

....

حنين دخلت لبست لحالها ..

وراحت لأمها رتمت بحضنها وعيونها شاحبه .. 

ام حنين همست بذن حنين \ حنين وش فيك ..

حنين قامت من امها وطلعت تتمرجح وتقول بنفسها \ مسكينه بنت عمي صحيح خالي مايعطيها وجه مسكينه 

وبين ما حنين تتمرجح ,, شافت الجهه الثانيه في ورد .. 

راحت قطفت .. وراحت لأختها جود باقت ورقه وقلم من عندها وكانت ماتعرف تتكتب حنين عدل .. 

كتبت بالورقه 

حبتي > حبيبتي 

خلص لتزعلي اني احبش

بس مادري ليوهـ > لويه 

انتي متحبيني .. 

...

وفي الاخير رسمت حنين بنتين ماسكين بعض .. 

وكتبت فوق البنت الاولى حنين .. والثانيه .. بتول 

.. وراحت عطتها اياها .. ابتسمت بتول وحضنت حنين وصاحت

.... 


وهاكذا حنين ...... تكبر وتكبر احلامها كبرت ,, حنين 


حنين وهند يشوفو نتايجهم .. 

حنين وهند .... واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يصرخو وهم فرحانين 

هند نسبتها 97 

حنين نسبتها99 

.. حنين مبروووووووووووك هند

هند .....ومبرووووووووووك  يادكتوره حنين 

..

حنين وصلت البيت ودخلت وكفخت الباب 

حنين \ اماااااااااه 


ام حنين .. وهي تركض \ هلا امي هااااااااا بشري

حنين امااااااااااااه نجحت 99 نسبتي


ام  حنين \مبروووووووووك يااغناتي

وتذكر ام حنين حنين اول يوم لهافي المدرسه لما دخلت وكفخت  الباب 

حنين ركبت لجود \ جود \ مبروووووووك ياغناتي اختي

حنين \ وين وفاء في بيت ريلها ؟

جود\ اي بادق عليها .. 


... الى الملتقى
حنين \ امااااااااهـ ....

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع الجزء الحلووو ..~*


*الله يعطييييييييييييك العاااااافية*


*لا خلا و لا عدمـــ/*

----------

